# Peanut butter



## chez suz (Oct 2, 2004)

I noticed a lot of you love peanutbutter as I do...you never have to run out of it again!!
Keep a can of peanuts in the house at all times...
Take can of nuts place in food processor
Turn on and process until desired consistency...add some salt if peanuts are unsalted.
Its as easy as that...
Make sure to keep refrigerated. 
Your kids will also be awed that the peanuts turn into peanutbutter right before their eyes....my step son is 11 and I was able to impress him!!


----------



## Juliev (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: Peanutbutter*



			
				chez suz said:
			
		

> I noticed a lot of you love peanutbutter as I do...you never have to run out of it again!!
> Keep a can of peanuts in the house at all times...



also make sure to keep celery sticks on hand too... I love celery spread with peanut butter.


----------



## middie (Oct 3, 2004)

and ritz crackers!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 3, 2004)

Anyone else eat a peanut butter and mayo sandwich??  I swear it's good!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 3, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Anyone else eat a peanut butter and mayo sandwich??  I swear it's good!



no, no, no, no, NO!  Although I have been known to put peanut butter and butter in my sandwich.


----------



## chez suz (Oct 3, 2004)

Peanut butter and many things.... but mayo just doesnt do it for me.


----------



## middie (Oct 3, 2004)

kitchen it sounds good to me. i'll have to try it when i go shopping cause i'm out of pb


----------



## mudbug (Oct 3, 2004)

bad middie.  you must never ever be out of pb.


----------



## middie (Oct 3, 2004)

i'm sorry mud... i didn't realize it.
it won't happen again i pwomise


----------



## middie (Oct 3, 2004)

did i mention i'm also hanging my head in shame?


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 3, 2004)

middie - I just saw you are from Cleveland - I'm from Euclid but don't live there anymore - my sister still does!!!

I swear the PB and mayo is good     I keep Power Butter on hand too - it great but its *expensive* - it has flax seeds in it.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 3, 2004)

hokay, den.  that's better.  just don't do it again.  think of your boy!


----------



## middie (Oct 3, 2004)

no kidding??? it IS a small world isn't it?
actually i was born and raised in cleveland but
now i live in a western suburb.


----------



## middie (Oct 3, 2004)

mud i already promised. and it's not the boy who ate it all it was the boy's father lol


----------



## GaArt (Oct 3, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Anyone else eat a peanut butter and mayo sandwich??  I swear it's good!


I used to eat pnut butter and miracle whip sandwiches.. 

I just eat that Smuckers pnut butter and keep a jar by the bed. When I am dieting, it helps keep me satisfied.. uh. food wise-that is.


----------



## tweedee (Oct 5, 2004)

I'll eat peanut butter and hotdogs, peanut butter and balogna, peanut butter and banana, peanut butter and jam and just recently tried the peanut butter and pickle thing and it wasn't too bad but peanut butter and mayo or miracle whip, NOT, NOT, NOT.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 5, 2004)

Dang, you tried all that other yucky stuff    :P 

Come on - ONE little itsy bitsy bite - but with mayo, not miracle whip - cooome ooooon - just a taste


----------



## middie (Oct 5, 2004)

man i love that dancing baby. he's so darn cute


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 5, 2004)

You mean you can't hear him singing too?  He's singing

Come on TweeDee
Come on - just one little bite
You're the woman, you're the woman
It's you baby!

 8)


----------



## MJ (Oct 5, 2004)

> Power Butter




 Ok. What is power butter! I demand the truth! I think I might like it


----------



## MJ (Oct 5, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

>


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 5, 2004)

Power Butter is all natural, no transfat

Here's the lowdown:

Total Fat - 20g
     Saturated Fat - 4g
     Omega-3 - 7.5g
     Omega-6 - 2g
Cholest. 0mg
Sodium 260mg
Total Carb 14g
     Dietary Fiber 6g
     Sugars 6g
Protein - 32g

Iron 4%
Folic Acid 150%
Riboflavin 2%
Niacin 20%
Vitamin 3 10%

Ingredients:  Roasted peanuts, egg whites, wheat germ, flaxseed, flax oil, honey, salt

For more log onto Power Butter


----------



## bege (Oct 5, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Anyone else eat a peanut butter and mayo sandwich??  I swear it's good!



Many long years ago, my mother sent peanut butter and mayo sandwiches, in my school lunch.  I also like bananas, spread with peanut butter, with mayo on top.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 5, 2004)

ok bege - I was afraid to even MENTION peanut butter, mayo AND bananas!!!  I love that too!!!!


----------



## Juliev (Oct 6, 2004)

never had the peanut butter and mayo or miracle whip

something else I love with tomato soup is a peanut butter sammich.  I love to dunk them in the soup.  I had a friend once that used to spread peanut butter on french/italian bread and dunk it into spaghetti or lasagna... same idea I guess.

My grandpa used to love peanut butter and bacon/sausage on toast.. I LOVE THAT!.  People curl their nose if they're eating with me.. but it's good!


----------



## middie (Oct 6, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> You mean you can't hear him singing too?  He's singing
> 
> Come on TweeDee
> Come on - just one little bite
> ...


----------



## kadesma (Oct 6, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Anyone else eat a peanut butter and mayo sandwich??  I swear it's good!


No swearing allowed    Ilove pb and mayo..My kids think i'm loony but heck if they taste it I'm doomed  I'll have to fight them for the pb and mayo on wheat 
kadesma


----------



## debthecook (Oct 6, 2004)

Although my daughter is severely allergic to nuts, I love Peanut Butter and try to have some for lunch during work.  I remember....
Peanut Butter on Apples wedges
Peanut Butter and Bacon on white Wonder Bread.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 6, 2004)

First time I ever saw a baby do the wild thing....


----------



## mudbug (Oct 7, 2004)

Elf must have secretly videotaped me doing Proud Mary at the New Year's Day party...............


----------



## Juliev (Oct 8, 2004)

debthecook said:
			
		

> Although my daughter is severely allergic to nuts, I love Peanut Butter and try to have some for lunch during work.  I remember....
> Peanut Butter on Apples wedges
> Peanut Butter and Bacon on white Wonder Bread.



isn't the peanut butter and bacon good deb?  YUM.. I never would have thought so until I tried it when I was a teenager.  Ever since then, I have been hooked.


----------



## tweedee (Oct 8, 2004)

kitchenelf, sorry but not even one tiny little bite


----------



## tweedee (Oct 8, 2004)

middie, no, no, no not even one little bite YUCK!


----------



## jkath (Oct 8, 2004)

KitchenElf....and everyone else

PEANUT BUTTER IS GREAT WITH MIRACLE WHIP!!! 
I actually put crunchy lettuce between the two.
Mom made it for us back in the sixties, and I still eat it to this day!

I was chastised for even suggesting it (was it on this site?! I'll say it was on FN)

I love love love love love it!

So THERE!!!


----------



## middie (Oct 8, 2004)

kitchenelf you're right... pb and and mayo is awesome!


----------



## Juliev (Oct 9, 2004)

warm peanut butter (from the microwave) drizzled over vanilla ice cream and sliced bananas.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 9, 2004)

if you want to make a videotape of your dog "talking", just shmear some peanut butter up on the roof of his/her mouth. it takes a dog a few minutes to lick it off, and in the meanwhile, you can tape him and overdub the things you want him to say, kinda like that chimpanzee "lancelot link, private eye". 

and pb and j on saltines is a good late night snack. 

also, why does pb taste better when eaten off a spoon or a finger right out of the jar?


----------



## GaArt (Oct 10, 2004)

OK you guys asked for it...



MY mom and dad eat peanut butter with......


ONIONS

Yep. Sardines too.

I eat it straight up or with a banana.

It's my snak cause I try to stay away from chips and candy.


----------



## jkath (Oct 10, 2004)

and remember, there's always peanut butter in a skillet, cooked with ginger and some oil & red pepper flakes...and then mixed into fettucine and chicken.....


----------



## Juliev (Oct 11, 2004)

sounds like a saté sauce.. and really good!


----------



## GaArt (Oct 11, 2004)

jkath said:
			
		

> KitchenElf....and everyone else
> 
> PEANUT BUTTER IS GREAT WITH MIRACLE WHIP!!!
> I actually put crunchy lettuce between the two.
> ...




SEE I told you guys!!!!


----------



## GaArt (Oct 11, 2004)

Juliev said:
			
		

> sounds like a saté sauce.. and really good!



My Thai student gave me a can of sate' sauce today. I told her I wanted to make a good peanut sauce so she brought me the can.. Product of Thailand... but she said that she was going to try and find me the ingredients I need to make a really good sauce.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 12, 2004)

GaArt said:
			
		

> Juliev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, when you get it, would you mind passing it along?


----------



## jkath (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm going to share something with y'all - 

www.peanutbetter.com

This site is from one of my favorite vendors at the Harvest Festival each year. Usually I buy a case of their hot pepper jelly (it is the absolute best), but this year they introduced their peanut butter line, called peanut better.

Their Thai Ginger & Red Pepper is the ultimate way to a quick satay sauce. 
Check out the site.

ps - prices are great for the quality, I think. Also, the gal who runs the show is really really nice, so that helps


----------



## Bangbang (Oct 12, 2004)

Spread it on toast.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 12, 2004)

spread in on....oh, better not continue!


----------



## crewsk (Oct 12, 2004)

That's what popped in my mind mudbug but I decided to bite my tounge!


----------



## Bangbang (Oct 12, 2004)

Been there done that. Great with jelly.


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 13, 2004)

Ahh, but have you done it with honey?


----------



## mudbug (Oct 13, 2004)

done what? (eyes wide open, blink, blink)


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 13, 2004)

Uhh, schmeared it on anything?!?!


----------



## Juliev (Oct 13, 2004)

no comment


----------



## middie (Oct 13, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> done what? (eyes wide open, blink, blink)



best not to ask lol


----------



## buckytom (Oct 14, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> done what? (eyes wide open, blink, blink)



roflmao, mudbug... you just made me spit tea all over my monitor...


----------



## GaArt (Oct 14, 2004)

Juliev said:
			
		

> GaArt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure as soon as she gets it to me.. She has go buy stuff in Dallas, so I dont think it will be soon... But I'll post it here when she gives it to me.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 20, 2004)

peanut butter is great in a cookie .. and squished down with a hershey kiss or a mini peanut butter cup..then baked.. yummy!


----------



## keen kook (Oct 22, 2004)

Jimmy Carter must love you guys! lol


----------



## crewsk (Oct 22, 2004)

Juliev said:
			
		

> peanut butter is great in a cookie .. and squished down with a hershey kiss or a mini peanut butter cup..then baked.. yummy!



I like to bake peanut butter cookies in mini muffin tins & then put a hershey kiss or hug or half a mini pb cup on top when they come out of the oven! YUMMY!!


----------



## auntdot (Oct 24, 2004)

Another vote for peanut butter and bacon on toast.

Also peanut butter and honey on toast.

Will take peanut butter, slathered on toast, nuke it just a tad, and sprinkle on Worchestershire sauce.  Will sometimes add thinly sliced onions.

And Chinese peanut butter noodles.  They are not very hard to make, but there is a take out place near us that does a pretty good job with it.  So we usually just go and order three or four orders.

Those guys are almost addictive.


----------



## virgo152 (Dec 17, 2007)

I also love peanut butter and have nuts in my house.  I'm ready to make my own.


----------



## mozart (Dec 17, 2007)

Fried peanut butter and banana sandwich is my favorite.

No....I'm not Elvis


----------



## crankin (Dec 17, 2007)

Peanut butter is delicious, but so is almond and cashew butter. My favorites are with carrots, banana, apple slices, pear slices, or chopped celery (any one of those, not all at once).


----------



## jet (Dec 18, 2007)

Try a peanut butter BLT with a little cinnamon.


----------



## Jeff G. (Dec 18, 2007)

I love peanut butter.  I don't buy it because I can't leave it alone. 
I eat it with a spoon, on sandwiches.  Mix with miracle whip and spread on bananas!!  

with jelly on sandwiches, on toast with maple syrup, with pickles on a sandwich(pickle relish is the best).  Grilled peanut butter and jelly sandwiches with tomato soup!!!!!!  On ice cream with chocolate sauce, cook chicken in it(thai peanut chicken)....  

Probably one of the finest creations in the world and no, I don't make my own.  I like Peter Pan creamy!!


----------



## babetoo (Jan 4, 2008)

GaArt said:


> I used to eat pnut butter and miracle whip sandwiches..
> 
> I just eat that Smuckers pnut butter and keep a jar by the bed. When I am dieting, it helps keep me satisfied.. uh. food wise-that is.


 

wow am i jazzed,someone like me on a diet. it does stave the pangs of hunger ,doesn't it. 

my husband ate peanut butter and  mustard on both fried dogs sandwich and fried egg sandwich. course he ate soup for breakfast. lol

babe


----------



## ErikC (Jan 4, 2008)

Peanut butter and sliced tomato on toasted bread...one of the best sandwiches ever.


----------



## sage™ (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a recipe for some bars that are made with pnut butter and fritos and choc on top..gawd they are good


----------



## ErikC (Jan 5, 2008)

Post it, please!!!! Sounds awesome!!


----------



## sage™ (Jan 5, 2008)

okie dokie artichokie  I'll post it in the cookie bars section or whatever it's called..lol


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jan 5, 2008)

Anyone ever tried a peanut butter and bacon sandwich?


----------



## jet (Jan 6, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> Anyone ever tried a peanut butter and bacon sandwich?



I have used PB on a BLT but never just PB and bacon.


----------



## middie (Jan 6, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> Anyone ever tried a peanut butter and bacon sandwich?


 
I have and it's pretty tasty !


----------



## seans_potato_business (Jan 23, 2008)

chez suz said:


> I noticed a lot of you love peanutbutter as I do...you never have to run out of it again!!
> Keep a can of peanuts in the house at all times...
> Take can of nuts place in food processor
> Turn on and process until desired consistency...add some salt if peanuts are unsalted.
> ...



Of course, if you were able to keep a can of peanuts in your house at all times, couldn't the space occupied by that can, just as easily be used to store peanut butter? I don't really understand the logic... My suggestion to avoid running out would be to keep several jars of it and replenish as you use it.

I like to make toast, spread peanut butter on, thick, and then chop up banana (pronounced: ban-ar-na) and cover. Banana and peanut butter on toast is nature's candy!


----------



## miniman (Jan 23, 2008)

I was introduced to peanut butter & onion a few years ago. Just lurve it. My absolute favourite is peanut butter on steaming hot toast.


----------



## redkitty (Jan 23, 2008)

Unsalted Almond Butter is even better than pb!!


----------



## Alix (Jan 23, 2008)

Holy cow, this thread was started in 2004! It must be one of the earliest threads here.


----------



## StirBlue (Jan 23, 2008)

Where were you and your peanut butter in 2004 and what were you doing?  

Peanut Butter Soup kinda doesn't taste so good.  I gotta jar to finish off so I'm making candy.  (Mix PB, Powdered Sugar, etc, form balls or logs and dip in bark)  

etc. is like cinnamon, cloves, type spices.  

*You can sub the PB with cream cheese.  

**I sub PB for peanut oil.....seems to work and for some reason taste the same.  Of course this is the type that separates while it sits on the shelf and needs to be stirred for PB.  But for PO just pour the oil off the top!  What a money saver.....and saves shelf space to only have one container.  Whenever you want PB, just stir.  There is so much oil in PB that you will never find dry brown crude in the bottom of the jar!


----------



## Bean208 (Jan 23, 2008)

I am a huge fan of good old PB & J but I have to cut into squares...a little weird I know but I swear it tastes different if it isn't cut right!!!  The school I teach at always has PB & J for the kids but they serve it with a slice of American Cheese...this is a little strange to me and I haven't dared to try it...anyone ever heard of this??


----------



## jet (Jan 23, 2008)

redkitty said:


> Unsalted Almond Butter is even better than pb!!



I agree and it has less fat.  Unfortunately, it costs about 2.5 times as much.


----------



## StirBlue (Jan 23, 2008)

We rec'd a #10 can of almonds for Christmas.  I'll add almond butter to the list of things to do with the almonds.  Hmmm almond brittle???  It's too soon to start thinking about veggies and green beans.  List of things to do in July:  Open #10 can of almonds.  All done.


----------



## periwinkle (Jan 26, 2008)

I love peanut butter! I just bought some organic, freshly-made cashew butter though, to try something different. It tastes pretty good, but it doesn't "melt" on my toast the way PB (from Jif!) does. As much as I love cashews, it's hard to give up my Jif.


----------



## Caine (Jan 27, 2008)

periwinkle said:


> As much as I love cashews, it's hard to give up my Jif.


 
Read the ingredients on the jar. That should do it!

ROASTED PEANUTS, SUGAR, MOLASSES, PARTIALLY HYDROGENATED VEGETABLE OIL (SOYBEAN), FULLY HYDROGENATED VEGETABLE OILS (RAPESEED AND SOYBEAN), MONO- AND DIGLYCERIDES AND SALT

Better things for better living, through chemistry.


----------



## xmascarol1 (Jan 27, 2008)

*peanut butter memories*

When our kids (5 of 'em)were teenagers, we bought our peanut butter by the 35# buckets, that we'd get over at Koeze's in Grand Rapids.  They'd grind it out while you waited.  Great stuff.  
they loved peanut butter mixed with honey (which we bought by the 30 # tin), and just eat it with a spoon out of a bowl.
I loved making a peanut butter bread back then, that also had peanuts on the bottom in a glaze so that when turned out, it was all sticky and yummy.  
Of course, everyone loves those no-bake peanut butter, oatmeal, cocoa drop cookies, and my kids made them by the dozens.  Great for hurry up desserts to take to the bakesale at school. 
When Jimmy Carter was inaugurated, we celebrated with peanut butter soup.(African recipe) 
My kids would roll on the floor giggling when I did the routine of "The 3 ways to get peanut butter off the roof of your mouth"


----------

